# Northern VA/MD - Arctic Pushers for sale



## edshipp19 (Dec 14, 2002)

(2) LD 15 with universal attachment $4500 ea or best offer
(1) HD 16 with universal attachment $6000 best offer 

all in good shape with no rubber blocks broken 

Pics upon request 

Located in Beltsville MD 20705


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Pics to 3302017701


----------



## edshipp19 (Dec 14, 2002)




----------



## edshipp19 (Dec 14, 2002)

I would like to move these. Make an offer on all three. 
I will post pics of the hd16 soon, it has been used even less than the ld’s


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

Are they all bucket mount couplers?


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

PM me or email me


----------



## edshipp19 (Dec 14, 2002)

yes all bucket mount and i also realized the hd is a 14' not 16


----------



## edshipp19 (Dec 14, 2002)

1 LD is gone make offers on other two


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Send me pictures of the HD14. 3302016141


----------

